
Setting up a Raspberry Pi 4 as an development machine for your iPad Pro - tosh
https://medium.com/sausheong/setting-up-a-raspberry-pi-4-as-an-development-machine-for-your-ipad-pro-3813f872fccc
======
petecox
A detailed introduction to setting up a RPi as a network device using the usb
gadget interface.

It's good to have options if you already own an iPad.

c.f. tablets supporting Crostini, WSL2 or termux - or GNU/Linux native with
the (forthcoming) PineTab!

